# Roger Clemens



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess the government finally indicted Roger Clemens yesterday, and I say it's about time! Doesn't matter anyways, cause this case will end up like Barry Bond's and nothing will happen to him other than a bunch of HOFs boycotting their Hall of Fame entry, but we all know they'll get in eventually. All I can say is that the first day a guy like Mark Mcgwire, Barry Bonds, A-roid, or Roger gets into the HOF, is the day that Pete Rose's lifetime ban should be lifted!! Let me know what you guys think about this, have a great day, and thanks for reading, bye.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=5476761


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

im so sick of this arrogant prick i forget what show i was watching the other day, but the talking head said that these are pretty serious charges that are going to be hard to beat and that if he was smart he would cop a deal to lesser charges, but hes going to try and fight him anyway, the balls on this douche must be so huge thinking he can get away with this


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

It said on another article I read that if Andy Pettitte wouldn't have testified, that he(Clemens) wouldn't have even been indicted. That's what made me sick about that whole situation too, how cocky Clemens and his lawyer were during that whole investigation.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

They interviewed two defense attorney's this morning on ESPN, and they both agreed that Clemens will face time, and he's an idiot by not taking a deal right now.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

the bastards gonna fight it untill he either (a) gets lucky and somehow beats the charges or (b) he realizes hes screwed then comes back to the prosecutors on hand and knees begging for a plea deal


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> he realizes hes screwed then comes back to the prosecutors on hand and knees begging for a plea deal


I don't think with his ego, he will beg for anything from them.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> I don't think with his ego, he will beg for anything from them.


your probably right this guy is such a dumb S.O.B he'll probably keep arguing even after they send him to the pen


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i guess my valuable roger clemens baseball card is worth as much as a penny now


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^well at least my ken griffey card is worth more now lol.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> They interviewed two defense attorney's this morning on ESPN, and they both agreed that Clemens will face time, and he's an idiot by not taking a deal right now.



his 'Ego' is in the way..
This is how some are able to make it to the Majors.. while others fall way-side .. this is what differentiates Major League Athletes from us.. they have a different make up..

they are extremely determined borderline ignorant.. this is how they have been treated their whole lives.. they're used to people kissing up to them.. having their way.. etc .. it's the life of a superstar, athlete, rock star, movie star, etc..

In a way. . we made this beast.. our infatuation with sports and athletes fuel this ...

I'll be honest.. Clemens introduced me to the word 'mis-remembers' .. i didn't even know it was an actual word.. lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roger Clemens has no place in the HOF. He's a selfish, arrogant, cheating douchebag. 

Randy Johnson and Greg Maddux are what you want in a HOFer.


----------



## TLaude (Nov 2, 2010)

rygu said:


> Roger Clemens has no place in the HOF. He's a selfish, arrogant, cheating douchebag.
> 
> Randy Johnson and Greg Maddux are what you want in a HOFer.


Couldn't agree more. That and he played for the Yankee's... *puke*


----------

